# Peavey 6505 head vs Peavey 6505+ head vs EVH 5150 III head



## metalguy2013 (Aug 7, 2014)

Two great metal machines, used by many bands and artirts in all the world, According to specs of Eddie Van Halen, but with some differences in each one. In this post, I want know the differences of each one, know the experiences of each user in this forum, using this in studio and in a concert. What bad things you can see in this amps and what good thing you like of they. The idea is make a thread to talk and give a complete information about this amps with expericience currently of the users in this forum. Thank for all.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart (Aug 7, 2014)

I've only owned the EVH 5153, and I've only owned it for a few months, but I really like it. I think that the clean channel sounds more usable than what I've heard from some clips of the peavey 6505 line. Both are great in the high gain department, but from what I've gathered, the 5153 is more versatile than its predecessors. This might make it outshine the 6505/6505+, because even though the hi gain stuff on the Peavies is top notch, the EVH (in my opinion) matches it in that department, while having a capable clean channel that people would actually use.


----------



## jc986 (Aug 7, 2014)

I actually like the 6505+ clean channel. I think it sounds great. I prefer the 6505+ and 6505 lead channels to the EVH too. All the lead channels are good, it's just a preference thing.


----------



## glpg80 (Aug 8, 2014)

6505+ is tighter feeling and more of a bear to wrestle than the 5150 III. IMHO it "feels" much more responsive. EVH is easier to play, but also sounds....polished. Whatever it is, i dislike it.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Aug 8, 2014)

Weirdly enough, I agree with that

It seems that as you go 5150->5150 II->5150 III, the sound gets less raw and more polished sounding - the 5150 sounds more like just a roaring amp at a concert, the 5150 III sounds more like a studio tone.

I've got a 6505+ which definitely has some rawness to it, but isn't totally wild.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Aug 8, 2014)

Also, as you go higher from the I to the III, their tones get brighter. I like the 1st 5150 gain sound but it can become a little nasal for me. The 5150II strikes a balance. The 5150III has tad bit more sheen and presence but loses the midrange growl and grind the original was known for. 

I don't know about the 5150III Stealth. Some say it matches the 5150II well in the gain and thump department (because of the resonance and midrange gain modifications) but with a much more beautiful clean sound.


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 8, 2014)

glpg80 said:


> 6505+ is tighter feeling and more of a bear to wrestle than the 5150 III. IMHO it "feels" much more responsive. EVH is easier to play, but also sounds....polished. Whatever it is, i dislike it.




It's not just you...
I've played all 3, owned a 5153 100 watt (sold it), own a 6505 (non +) and currently own a 5153 50 watt.

I play mostly through the 5153 because it sounds good at bedroom volumes. The flexibility (and cleans) are the greatest of the 3. It is very polished sounding as mentioned. Playing rhythm through it is great. But there is just something about the way leads sound through it(specifically on the red channel) that I just can't get into. Boosting the blue channel is a little better, but it still leaves me wanting. I sold the 100 watt because I was unimpressed and seeing the love for the amp made me think I either got a bad one or was missing out on something, so I went and bought the 50 watt version. I'm tempted to sell it as well, but since it does give you 3 good channels and works well at bedroom volumes, I do think I will hold on to it.

The 6505 is the biggest and meanest sounding of the 3. Whenever possible (ie a place where I can get the volume to at least 1) this is the amp I go for.

I played a 6505+ several times and while it is "tighter" than the 6505, I thought it came at the expense of the low end being thin. However, I didn't spend a ton of time with the amp and don't really know the sweet spot of EQ's like I know with the 6505 so it's possible I didn't give the amp a fair shot.


----------



## marshall law (Aug 8, 2014)

the big benefit of the 5150 II is its rhythm channel
it was based on VH's plexi according to the PV reps.
I like the tone and agree it has that marshall JCM 800 type of thing going on even if those PV reps are full of it.


----------



## metalguy2013 (Aug 14, 2014)

Well, this is a good thing. But, I think that the EVH have less definition in the channel 3 in comparison with the Peavey 6505 line, the EVH is more compressed for me, of course, I have the EVH 50 watts version, I not know if this change with the 100 watts version.


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi (Aug 14, 2014)

I used to own the standard 6505. It was a really mean sounding amp, but when it came time to play ch.1 cleans with delay/verb in the fx loop, I just didn't enjoy it because both channels share the EQ section, meaning you can't individually EQ the channels.

I'm much happier now that I have a 5150iii. I find it is just as mean as the 6505 and even sounds better at lower volumes.

I might get shit for this, but I currently play it without a gate and the feedback is much more manageable (richer sounding?) than what I remember the 6505 would produce without a gate. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 14, 2014)

glpg80 said:


> 6505+ is tighter feeling and more of a bear to wrestle than the 5150 III. IMHO it "feels" much more responsive. EVH is easier to play, but also sounds....polished. Whatever it is, i dislike it.



We always agree on this one. 

I've owned all versions and loved the 5150s and the 6505s. 

The Fender feels like a toy to me....it honestly feels like playing with a distortion pedal, and I hated it and couldn't off it fast enough...sounds good, but the 'feel' isn't there like it is with the PVs. 

The Fender feels MUCH more polished and I don't buy 5150s for polish, I buy them for raw anger in tube amp form. I don't need a pristine clean channel for what I do so the Fender never made much sense for me. I've learned my lesson and will never buy anything but a 6505 or 5150 when I want that tone again.


----------



## aprilia4life (Aug 16, 2014)

I have read a bajillion vs threads for the 5150 line, seems it always comes down to subjective opinions. I bought the 5150III 50w because it doesn't weigh 25kg, it isn't the size of a cab, it sounds better at lower volumes and has in addition to balls to the wall chugs a good clean with a versatile eq. 

The 5150 may sound slightly better (to some), but the 5150iii sounds better (to others) and has much more to offer, especially if you only have one tube amp (I might get a 5150/6505 one day but I am sure I could just eq/boost the iii close, so why bother).


----------



## WestOfSeven (Aug 18, 2014)

aprilia4life said:


> I have read a bajillion vs threads for the 5150 line, seems it always comes down to subjective opinions. I bought the 5150III 50w because it doesn't weigh 25kg, it isn't the size of a cab, it sounds better at lower volumes and has in addition to balls to the wall chugs a good clean with a versatile eq.
> 
> The 5150 may sound slightly better (to some), but the 5150iii sounds better (to others) and has much more to offer, especially if you only have one tube amp (I might get a 5150/6505 one day but I am sure I could just eq/boost the iii close, so why bother).



The peaveys sound way more aggressive and grindy. The Evh feels/sounds like a toy in comparison. Nothing cuts or projects like a peavey 5150 in a live environment or tracks like one in a studio environment.

It's worth getting one in addition to the evh.


----------



## aprilia4life (Aug 18, 2014)

WestOfSeven said:


> The peaveys sound way more aggressive and grindy. The Evh feels/sounds like a toy in comparison. Nothing cuts or projects like a peavey 5150 in a live environment or tracks like one in a studio environment.
> 
> It's worth getting one in addition to the evh.



Many bands seem to do quite well with either, which leads me to believe they are close with some knowledgeable eq'ing (Whitechapel, Carcass, Allegaeon etc). Not really a toy.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 18, 2014)

6505/5150 is a monstrous amp, kind of think of it like a feral pissed of animal. The 6505+/550II is the animal after house training.

Can't comment on the 5150 3, but by what everyone else says, looks like it's the animal after being schooled, trained etc...

I love my 5150, it really is devastating as an amp. It might not do many things, but what it does do, it pretty much does better than anything else, not many amps can hold a candle to a 5150 when it comes to aggressive huge metal tone.


----------



## wat (Aug 18, 2014)

5150/6505 is a big hairy beast.

5150 II/6505+ is similar but tighter sounding with a "clean"rolleyes channel

5150 III is the most versatile, has an actual clean channel and overall is more polished and refined sounding. 

All three are great. The peaveys are more raw & nasty while the EVH is more mature, refined. 

IMO, the 5150 III is the best amp overall as it's the most versatile and in general just sounds the most pleasing to me.


----------



## WestOfSeven (Aug 19, 2014)

aprilia4life said:


> Many bands seem to do quite well with either, which leads me to believe they are close with some knowledgeable eq'ing (Whitechapel, Carcass, Allegaeon etc). Not really a toy.



Can't go by what many bands do or by what you've read on the internet man.


----------



## aprilia4life (Aug 19, 2014)

I can't delete my previous comment here so...


----------



## thrastablasta (Aug 20, 2014)

I have the 6505+ and the 5150iii 50 watt head. I find myself using the 5150 a heck of alot more than the 6505. The cleans are much better, and you still get a ridiculously high gain monster. Also I don't ever seem to need my Decimator, even at high volumes, with the 5150. The inclusion of a headphone out and midi out are also a huge, huge plus.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 21, 2014)

I love the 5150 iii i have alot but the 5150 block letter is mean as hell. All 5150s/6505s are great imho


----------

